

Janitor Monkey from NetFlix zu delete unused cloud instances - atesti
https://github.com/Netflix/SimianArmy/wiki/Janitor-Home

======
atesti
The tool shall clean up unused cloud instances, e.g. AWS.

To me this sounds like a really bad idea: If you don't log in after 3 days,
Janitor Monkey will delete that EC2 instance.

But Janitor Monkey would be a great companion to Chaos Monkey I guess...

